# Fish ID



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Spawning male Central Stoneroller. Cool catch


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Stoneroller, for sure.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Pretty little guy


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys! Are the spikes on the head a spawning thing?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup. They're called tubercles (sp?). He's got nice color on his fins too! 

He's definitely ready to get his spawn on!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> He's definitely ready to get his spawn on!


hehehehe, gross


----------

